# Site's down again (7/27/07)



## KieferSkunk (Jul 27, 2007)

Site looks to be down again, as of around 7:00pm PDT on 7/27/07.  IE and Firefox immediately fail to connect, but are not saying why.  It doesn't look like a timeout, and I can still ping the domain.


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=11046&pid=186351#pid186351


----------



## KieferSkunk (Jul 27, 2007)

ChibiJaime said:
			
		

> http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=11046&pid=186351#pid186351



Ah, thank you.   Didn't see that announcement.

As a suggestion to the admins for future reference, can you put up an announcement on the main FA page about upcoming server moves and planned downtime?  People like me don't use the forums often. 

Thanks!


----------



## Pinkuh (Jul 27, 2007)

Honestly it happened fast

and I couldn't find the derned password for the fender account @_@

I was looking around for like an hour and then it went down and I was to late @_@

I am sorry about that.

Furaffinity will be back up at some point in the near future (No ETA at the moment)

If Furaffinity.net doesn't work it's becuase Jheryn needs to point the furaffinity.net domain to the new IP, and it is difficult to get ahold of him.

If worse comes to worse when FA is back up I'll make an announcement and you all can go to Furaffinity.info to access the website  (yay for backup plans :3)


----------



## brokenfox (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I hope it's back up soon.


----------



## Rave (Jul 28, 2007)

I hope people are redirected to the new site soon though. All this almost weekly confusion is going to get frustrating for the common user fast. And modern Net users are used to convenience, so they switch loyalties and what they view in a heartbeat.


----------



## dq405 (Jul 28, 2007)

Pinkuh said:
			
		

> Honestly it happened fast
> 
> If worse comes to worse when FA is back up I'll make an announcement and you all can go to Furaffinity.info to access the website  (yay for backup plans :3)



If necessary, would there be some kind of automatic redirection, or email message to the users? Many of my favourite artists on FA are not anglophones and do not read the fora; I would hate to lose them!

At any rate, good luck and best wishes!


Mark


----------



## TheGru (Jul 28, 2007)

dq405 said:
			
		

> Pinkuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say thats a good idea, many I know don't visit the forums as well, heck some barely know it exist.


----------



## Tevildo (Jul 28, 2007)

http://furaffinity.info is down as well, incidentally.


----------



## dave hyena (Jul 28, 2007)

Tevildo said:
			
		

> http://furaffinity.info is down as well, incidentally.



It's not down now. Just slow at the moment.



> A lot of enhancements were turned off, or rather not brought up - so expect a degraded performance.



http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=11046&pid=186543#pid186543

Though there will be some downtime when Fa's http/file server is changed for a better one.


----------



## Tevildo (Jul 28, 2007)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> It's not down now. Just slow at the moment.


Getting DNS errors here, but it might be a problem at my end.  Hope you manage to get it back up soon!


----------



## ScullyRaptor (Jul 28, 2007)

dq405 said:
			
		

> If necessary, would there be some kind of automatic redirection, or email message to the users? Many of my favourite artists on FA are not anglophones and do not read the fora; I would hate to lose them!
> 
> At any rate, good luck and best wishes!
> 
> ...



In order to place a redirect or a message at the main site (.net), the FA admins would need to have control over the .net domain name. The Furaffinity.net domain name is owned and controlled by one person, and Pinkuh has already said Here that they have had trouble getting in touch with him, but if all goes well, the .net domain _should_ be working again once he knows about the server move, and this current confusion will just be a temporary situation.


----------



## dq405 (Jul 28, 2007)

ScullyRaptor said:
			
		

> The Furaffinity.net domain name is owned and controlled by one person, and Pinkuh has already said Here that they have had trouble getting in touch with him, but if all goes well, the .net domain _should_ be working again once he knows about the server move, and this current confusion will just be a temporary situation.



Well... just for supposition: if a sudden and permanent change of URL became necessary, would there be a way to contact the users who have never heard of the fora, and so would never think to look there if, for whatever reason, the .net domain stopped working?

Although quite a few of the "big name" artists have web pages and contact links on other galleries, and could be reached easily if worst came to worst, other good artists have no web page or contact link at all, and have their work featured *only* on FA. These are the people that I would hate to lose!


Mark


----------



## ScullyRaptor (Jul 28, 2007)

dq405 said:
			
		

> Well... just for supposition: if a sudden and permanent change of URL became necessary, would there be a way to contact the users who have never heard of the fora, and so would never think to look there if, for whatever reason, the .net domain stopped working?
> 
> Although quite a few of the "big name" artists have web pages and contact links on other galleries, and could be reached easily if worst came to worst, other good artists have no web page or contact link at all, and have their work featured *only* on FA. These are the people that I would hate to lose!
> 
> ...



I hate making generalizations, but I think most of the artists on FA (especially the ones who only have their work on FA) would be looking for the info on what happened to the site, and they would end up talking to other artists and people involved in FA and would find out word-of-mouth about the new location. I mean, people talk about FA in their LJs, and their dAs, and just about everywhere. It is difficult to silence such a large community, just by removing its main website address. If nothing else, googling for FurAffinity does bring up this forum site.

Aside from that... even if FA members aren't required to display their email address on their archive, I'm pretty sure it's required for registration, so if the FA admins wanted to, they could send out a mass email informing people, if it was that important (ie, if the domain change was going to be a long-term thing). Right now, In my opinion, it's still early for that sort of action.


----------



## Muse (Jul 28, 2007)

dq405 said:
			
		

> Well... just for supposition: if a sudden and permanent change of URL became necessary, would there be a way to contact the users who have never heard of the fora, and so would never think to look there if, for whatever reason, the .net domain stopped working?



The system in place is The Furry Gossip Network - As soon as one furry site goes down, pretty much all the other sites are flooded with "What happened to..?" threads.  It's amazing!


----------



## dq405 (Jul 28, 2007)

ScullyRaptor said:
			
		

> if the FA admins wanted to, they could send out a mass email informing people, if it was that important (ie, if the domain change was going to be a long-term thing).



That would be the best option: this way, no one would end up lost in the move.


Mark


----------



## yak (Jul 28, 2007)

FA should be back to it's normal performance.
Not a full performance, however, due to an unfortunate setback.

For those people who weren't affected by the worldwide DNS update, you can access the site by it's IP address,
http://216.169.105.250


----------



## A.J. (Jul 28, 2007)

I know FA is back and all, but are these problems going to be normal: ?

I am mostly likely not going to be able to submit art. (wont let me)
Wont let me log out.  (I tried this and even when it did I would click on something and I would automatically be logged in again)
The site will freeze sometimes.  (Not as in stop completely, but not allow anything new to come in, whether it be journals or posts).


----------



## dq405 (Jul 28, 2007)

The FA dot net URL is still non-functional in my part of the world (Western Quebec), although I can reach the site by using the IP address. The question is, how many users are still *unaware* of that IP address?


Mark


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 28, 2007)

The site can, for the time being, be reached with the address www.FurAffinity.info.  This is only a temporary URL until the powers-that-be can get in touch with Alkora and get him to update the DNS listing for "FurAffinity.net" to point to the new IP address.

See Dragoneer's journal entry, here.


----------



## ksharra (Jul 29, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> FA should be back to it's normal performance.
> Not a full performance, however, due to an unfortunate setback.
> 
> For those people who weren't affected by the worldwide DNS update, you can access the site by it's IP address,
> http://216.169.105.250



Normal performance, as in, the ".net" should be working?  Because I still show it as down, and until the ".net" is back and in full swing, there's a lot of uninformed out there not able to see the site, and thus, the art...


----------



## Werewolfhero (Jul 29, 2007)

No Ksharra, use http://www.furaffinity.info until one of the admins out right says, ""HEY .NET IS WORKING AGAIN!!!!""


----------



## KieferSkunk (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, now all of the domains are down.  All page requests yield blank returns with no HTML content at all.


----------



## TheGru (Aug 1, 2007)

KieferSkunk said:
			
		

> Well, now all of the domains are down.  All page requests yield blank returns with no HTML content at all.



Yep I noticed that too...


----------

